

The Last Responsible Moment by Jeff Atwood - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/05/24/the-last-responsible-moment.html

======
thebear
As Sir Winston Churchill so aptly put it: "It is a mistake to look too far
ahead. Only one link of the chain of destiny can be handled at a time."

------
tosh
Brilliant article on decision making and why it sometimes can be better to
delay a decision for as long as possible :)

